# PVR 508 & 1000.2 LNB compatibility?!?



## zebra_lounge (Feb 18, 2008)

I just installed a turbohd dish with the 1000.2 triple lnb. I plan to add a hd receiver but currently only have 2 pvr508 units. I mounted everything and did "check switch" and it shows the 1000.2 lnb. I can not get the signal to show up though. I have tried everything. Anything I am missing? Any help would be great.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

zebra_lounge said:


> I just installed a turbohd dish with the 1000.2 triple lnb. I plan to add a hd receiver but currently only have 2 pvr508 units. I mounted everything and did "check switch" and it shows the 1000.2 lnb. I can not get the signal to show up though. I have tried everything. Anything I am missing? Any help would be great.


First guess would be you aren't aimed at the DISH satellites


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, the 508 is compatible with the 1000.2 LNB. If you are not receiving signal check your dish alignment as boba suggested. The dish has to be aimed very accurately.


----------



## zebra_lounge (Feb 18, 2008)

You might be right. Everyone I have talked to has said that they are compatible. This link has a puzzling statement though

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/Dishnetwork/Dishes/Dish-1000point2.htm

"While Legacy receivers are supported without a DISH Pro Adapter, at least one DISH Pro or DISH Pro Plus receiver must be connected and powered at all times to power the LNBF."

The dish pro adapter however says that:
http://www.prosat.com/catalog/item/1824246/1253115.htm

"The DISHPro Adapter is required for all DISH Network Receivers; 1000, 2000, 2700, 2800, 3000, 3700, 3800, 3900, 4000, 4700, 4900, 5000, 6000, 7100, 7200 and DVHS when used in conjunction with DISHPro LNBFs.
Models 301, 501, 508 and 721 DO NOT require the DISHPro Adapter"

*I guess my question is has anyone run a 1000.2 with ONLY legacy receivers, specifically the 508?*


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

That is true, I hadn't thought about that for a while. Adding a DP adapter in your case might not be a bad idea. As long as you have at least two receivers connected at all times though I think there would be enough power.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The 508 is _not_ a legacy receiver, it's a DishPro receiver. Legacy recievers are the 4-digit models listed as needing the DP adapter for use with a DP switch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> The 508 is _not_ a legacy receiver, it's a DishPro receiver. Legacy recievers are the 4-digit models listed as needing the DP adapter for use with a DP switch.


I have impression, IMO, under the 'umbrella' it is going to include that boxes what are not 8PSK/TC capable.


----------



## zebra_lounge (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm going to put my dish 500 up to confirm the installation is good. Any other thoughts?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Go for it and post your result here...


----------

